

Three things that make CEOs stupid - cdvonstinkpot
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2015/07/three-things-that-make-ceos-stupid.html?fb_ref=Default

======
ggchappell
A worthwhile little post. However:

> The _truth_ is the final and most endemic problem. Employees incorrectly (in
> many cases) believe that the boss doesn't want to hear from them, doesn't
> want constructive feedback.

This needs to be thought through a bit more.

A blunt, honest comment to ones boss is often the kind of thing that has a
small upside in the best case, and a large downside in the worst case. Why
take a nearly pointless risk? What the boss thinks he "wants" is hardly
relevant.

